# Released! Best Service - Forest Kingdom II (2 new videos added)



## TARI (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello,
It's a pleasure to announce Forest Kingdom II. Coming very soon 








*RAJ NPLAIM FLUTE*

*MOSEÑO FLUTE*


*DEMOS*
[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1994315%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-SDsTw&0%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]

*NOTE: Forest Kingdom II includes all Forest Kingdom patches revamped. Upgrade available for registered users.
*
*Forest Kingdom II*, the sequel to an award winning Best Service sample library by Eduardo Tarilonte.

*Forest Kingdom II* is a unique sample library inspired by Nature. It is the sound of forests and jungles and the sound of Mother Nature herself in one magic sample library!

Bigger than ever, Forest Kingdom II gives you *over 300 patches, 430 unique MIDI files and 12.665 individual samples, more than 11 GB* that include flutes, harps, percussion, fantasy creatures, voices and sonic landscapes. 
Never sampled wind instruments recall ancient times, unheard percussion instruments inspire with an authentic tribal and deep ethnic sound.
Deep in the magic forest you´ll find natural instruments, playable in real time - deeply sampled, true legato and portamento, round robin and multiple ornaments with key switches.
Forest Kingdom II is the perfect tool for composers and sound designers to create ambience for films, documentaries, video games, new age music, or anything else.
Beside many new instruments, patches, MIDI grooves and soundscapes Forest Kingdom II includes the complete content from the first Forest Kingdom.
Many features were improved, like the true legato, much faster loading times, more RAM friendliness and revamped old Forest Kingdom patches to match the new ones.


*What is new in detail in Forest Kingdom II?*

About 100 new patches, more than 300 patches now.
7 new amazing wind instruments, some never sampled before.
21 new percussion instruments
A beautiful music box
300 inspiring yet powerful performance midi grooves over 30 seconds length each give you. 3 and a half hour of complete musical inspiration.
130 midi files for percussion instruments.
70 new soundscapes
New GUI for all patches


Thanks to Best Service ENGINE 2 sample player, you will enjoy a beautiful, intuitive and easy to use interface. No sample player is required.



Instruments

Winds:

Aztec Clay Flute I
Aztec Clay Flute II
Didgeridoo
Moseño Flute
Raj Nplaim Flute
Konkovka, Wooden Overtone Flute
PVC Overtone (phrases)
Bulgarian piccolo flute
Native American Kiowa flute
African Fula Flute
Double Flute
Mayan Seashell Horn
Xiao
a full set of Panpipes from the tiniest to the hugest (1,5 meters height and B0 to C6 range)
Celtic Harps:

Two magical harps (accoustic and electric)
Voices:

A beautiful ethereal solo voice with real legato and shamanic phrases.
Fantasy Creatures:

An array of fantasy creatures sounds and bird calls.
Percussion:
Ambient Wind Chimes
Bata Drums (3)
Berimbau
Claves
Culo e Puya Drums (3)
Djembe
Frame Drum
Jawbone
Kalimba
Qraqueb
Quitipla
Shekere Set (3)
Tibetan Bowl
Tribal Maracas I
Tribal Maracas II
numerous different shakers
chimes
taiko
duff
cumacos
slic drum
udu
marimbola (a huge kalimba)
and much more...
Soundscapes:

150 inspiring and unique soundscapes

Extra:

A magical and beautiful music box


Forest Kingdom II, pure inspiration


----------



## R.Cato (Jan 28, 2013)

Congratulations TARI sounds very promising, yet another gap filled in the world of sampling.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice! Eduardo, since there's a lot of patches there in vol 1, this looks like more of a huge expansion to the first volume rather than a self-contained product - or am I wrong?


----------



## Ben H (Jan 29, 2013)

Awesome.

The new instrument list looks amazing.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 29, 2013)

I've gotten a lot of mileage out of FK1, looking forward to this expansion.


----------



## playz123 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Forest Kingdom II*

Definitely planning to upgrade, since FK is my favourite 'Tari' library. Looking forward to its release.....and hopefully the upgrade price will be reasonable?


----------



## shakuman (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Forest Kingdom II*

Congrats Tari..It sounds killer! _-)


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jan 29, 2013)

I wasn't even looking for this, but I think I'll have to buy it  Looks amazing dude, congrats


----------



## j_kranz (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Forest Kingdom II*

Looks great, really enjoy the first installment!


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh boy.....more temptation to get me to give Engine another try. Sounds very intriguing. Congratulations Tari!


----------



## TARI (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Forest Kingdom II*

Thank you all! 

Hey Guy, yes, this is a huge update that could be a single library by itself, but we decided to unify them and revamp the first one. Mixing them has been a great idea as you have the power of both at the same time. Tons of percussion, flutes, soudnscapes etc...and with an amazing upgrade price of 99 Euros for Forest Kingdom registered users 

Some new demos arrived:

[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1994315%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-SDsTw&0%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]


----------



## narapo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Forest Kingdom II*



TARI @ Wed Jan 30 said:


> Thank you all!
> ..and with an amazing upgrade price of 99 Euros for Forest Kingdom registered users


Hi TARI ! I've got Desert Winds Era and Forrest Kingdom I ; I am intterested into FK II but I can't figure how to get the discounted price for FKI registered users on Best Service site. 

I think I might be missing something ?


----------



## TARI (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Forest Kingdom II (demos added)*

Hi Narapo,
The upgrade price will be available as soon as the library is released. That's why you cannot see that option yet


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Forest Kingdom II*



TARI @ Wed Jan 30 said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> Hey Guy, yes, this is a huge update that could be a single library by itself, but we decided to unify them and revamp the first one. Mixing them has been a great idea as you have the power of both at the same time. Tons of percussion, flutes, soudnscapes etc...and with an amazing upgrade price of 99 Euros for Forest Kingdom registered users



Great stuff, thanks Eduardo!


----------



## synthnut (Jan 31, 2013)

Can you please post a price for FK II so I can raise the funds for a purchase ? ...Thanks, Jim


----------



## shakuman (Jan 31, 2013)

synthnut @ Thu Jan 31 said:


> Can you please post a price for FK II so I can raise the funds for a purchase ? ...Thanks, Jim



http://www.bestservice.de/found.asp/for ... gdom_ii/en


----------



## playz123 (Jan 31, 2013)

synthnut @ Thu Jan 31 said:


> Can you please post a price for FK II so I can raise the funds for a purchase ? ...Thanks, Jim



Currently showing $269 for the full version, Jim, or 99 Euros (incl VAT) /109 USD for the upgrade.


----------



## synthnut (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the info Shak and Frank....Much appreciated ....Jim

I'm wondering if this would be a better buy than getting something like Epic World .....It's got more content , but wondering if there isn't more variety in Epic World .....Anyone care to comment ? ....Thanks, Jim


----------



## playz123 (Jan 31, 2013)

synthnut @ Thu Jan 31 said:


> Thanks for the info Shak and Frank....Much appreciated ....Jim
> 
> I'm wondering if this would be a better buy than getting something like Epic World .....It's got more content , but wondering if there isn't more variety in Epic World .....Anyone care to comment ? ....Thanks, Jim



Since it may turn out to be a matter of personal preference, all I could add here is that Forest Kingdom is my personal favorite.


----------



## Ben H (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Forest Kingdom II*



TARI @ Wed Jan 30 said:


> Some new demos arrived:
> 
> [flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1994315%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-SDsTw&0%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]



The demos sound gorgeous TARI !


----------



## synthnut (Feb 1, 2013)

Frank,
Thanks for your comment ....Jim


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 1, 2013)

Congratulations, Eduardo!


----------



## TARI (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Forest Kingdom II (demos added)*

Thanks guys! 

Please, have a look at these videos:
*RAJ NPLAIM FLUTE*

*MOSEÑO FLUTE
*


----------



## Wes Antczak (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Forest Kingdom II (2 new videos added)*

The demos and videos sound really good, Tari! Looking forward to the upgrade!!!


----------



## TARI (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Forest Kingdom II (2 new videos added)*

Thanks Wes  



Takabuntu @ Mon Feb 04 said:


> Sounds great!!! I'm not very good with the percussion stuff, so any help in the form of grooves and MIDI files is welcomed  I guess an upgrade will mean I'll loose the old art work which I have come to appreciate or will it be a mix of old and new art work/GUI skin.



All "old" patches have been revamped. Ultra fast loading times, RAM friendly, improved legato, new GUI, etc... but you will find a folder with a Legacy version with the exact layers, GUI from previous version


----------



## reddognoyz (Feb 5, 2013)

Excellent. Have you announced an upgrade price??


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 5, 2013)

reddognoyz @ Tue Feb 05 said:


> Excellent. Have you announced an upgrade price??



Interesting - it did say 99 Euros, but I think that's been removed now, so maybe there's a pricing rethink?


----------



## TARI (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Forest Kingdom II (2 new videos added)*

Hello,
No price change. 99 euros (vat included) for european customers and 109 USD for USA customers.

Tari


----------



## TARI (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Forest Kingdom II (2 new videos added)*

Forest Kingdom II is already available at www.bestservice.de :D


----------



## david robinson (Feb 6, 2013)

all the best to you, TARI..j.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Feb 7, 2013)

Congratulations on the release!!! o-[][]-o


----------



## playz123 (Feb 7, 2013)

Downloading now from what has to be the world's slowest server, but should have it all in 24 hours. In any case, once its installed, I assume there's no need to retain the original FK I folder and files (unless a previous project used it etc.)??


----------



## TARI (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you very much David and Wes! :D


playz123 @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> Downloading now from what has to be the world's slowest server, but should have it all in 24 hours. In any case, once its installed, I assume there's no need to retain the original FK I folder and files (unless a previous project used it etc.)??


Hey playz123,
Thanks for your purchase and sorry for the sluggish speed...it usually works great. 
You are rigth, once you get FKII, delete your old FK. Inside FKII folder, we have added a Legacy version with the exact same patches, GUI, etc for compatibility with previous projects.


----------



## playz123 (Feb 7, 2013)

TARI @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> Thank you very much David and Wes! :D
> 
> 
> playz123 @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> ...



Thank you, Tari. Yes current speed is 110 kB/sec, where as normal speed for my downloads from other sources is normally 9-10 MB/sec. It's been over 3 hours, and data file 1 isn't even downloaded yet.


----------



## michaelormondmusic (Feb 7, 2013)

Downloaded my upgrade this morning and had a chance to explore it a little this afternoon. I love the new GUI. I also appreciated the addition of the keyswitch information box so you what each KS is when you press it. It is a small detail but well thought out and useful. Looking forward to exploring the midi groove features tomorrow and seeing what creative inspiration that brings.

Overall great library. Thank you!


----------



## devastat (Feb 7, 2013)

My favorite library just got better. Thank you TARI, In addition to all the amazing new instruments, it is also much easier on the CPU =)


----------



## TARI (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you very much Michael and devasat! 
Please, don't forget to have a look to this performance MIDI grooves video:


----------



## Consona (Feb 8, 2013)

To be honest I don't know where to start. This library is just amazing. That's it. 

I've just played Raj Nplaim Flute for like an hour and could not stop. Love it. All the new instruments sound astounding. And those infinitely sounding Tibetan Bowls it's like voyage to another dimension.

I cannot believe the price of this library. Again, like with ERA. It's top-notch quality and every instrument has like bazillion articulations and there is so many instruments.

I spend all of my budget like a year ago but I always find money to buy mr. Tarilonte's new library. :D It never disappoints. Well, quite the opposite.

Thank you for the great work and for keeping prices low, really appreciate that.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Feb 8, 2013)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Feb 8, 2013)

Friends, I am still in Engine 32 bit on a mac. (Snow Leopard). I seem to recall there were issues about upgrading to the 64 bit version where the authorizations would go a bit pear-shaped.

Have they sorted this out? Can one safely go to the new 64 bit version on a MAC and have all of the Engine instruments one owns still show up?

I believe there was even a patch for it? Wasn't it the East West Lurker who spoke of this?

-B


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 8, 2013)

Brobdingnagian @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> Friends, I am still in Engine 32 bit on a mac. (Snow Leopard). I seem to recall there were issues about upgrading to the 64 bit version where the authorizations would go a bit pear-shaped.
> 
> Have they sorted this out? Can one safely go to the new 64 bit version on a MAC and have all of the Engine instruments one owns still show up?
> 
> ...



Not a patch, just a more recent version. Works just fine here and Tari is one of the most talented developers on the planet.


----------



## reddognoyz (Feb 8, 2013)

downloading now!


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Feb 8, 2013)

Excellent news. Thank you my friends for assuaging my fears. Tari IS one of the most inspiring developers and a lovely chap. As a proud owner of all of his libraries, you can see why I was apprehensive in perhaps not having them at my fingertips, as we hurtle towards a weekend...with no tech support, yet several looming deadlines.

All hail Tari! 

-B


----------



## TARI (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you very much guys!! I am flattered by your words


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Eduardo, I may have missed this functionality already, but is there a way on the plucked instruments to make the pedal damp them? Would be superuseful on Era and FK, thanks.


----------



## TARI (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Guy,
Please, do the following.
1.-If the patch has envelope in the GUI, turn "release" down to your taste and use the damp pedal to mantain it.
2.-If the layer doesn't have the envelope in the GUI (like Era), go to the pro edit page (see the picture) and turn release down and use the damp pedal to mantain it.

Please, let me know if that works for you


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Eduardo - I'm not really familiar with Engine. I see the ADSR fine, but how to you control the R with the pedal?


----------



## TARI (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Guy,
The release pedal is activated by default, so if you press the damp pedal, the note will sound until you release it or the sample finishes.

Is that what you were looking for?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 9, 2013)

TARI @ Sat Feb 09 said:


> Hi Guy,
> The release pedal is activated by default, so if you press the damp pedal, the note will sound until you release it or the sample finishes.
> 
> Is that what you were looking for?



No, not quite. What I'm really after is for patches with natural long decays - harps etc - an emulation of damping the strings by just stabbing the pedal - so a pedal on would be a quick but soft decay. Does that make sense?


----------



## TARI (Feb 9, 2013)

I have done a test, please email me to [email protected] and will send it you


----------

